# Loose tenons/mortises



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going to make some patio furniture and want to use loose tenon joinery, which is a new technique for me, for the pieces requiring mortise and tenon joints. I would appreciate it if any members who have good pictures or drawings for jigs for making mortises and tenons using the router/router table (my tablesaw is a Shopsmith and the table is really too small to be very useful) would post some pictures and any narrative necessary to understand how to do it. Any advice as to how best to go about it would also be appreciated as would links to any videos showing how it is done. Thanks in advance for your assistance.

Here is a link to the piece I am going to build:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/woodworking/1273451.html

Edit: ALso any info as to the best way to make the large finger joints required would be appreciated. I am considering using my dovetail jig to make the joints. Any thoughts on finger joints vs. dovetails?
rstermer


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hello,

Nice project, this should be very satisfying.
Just this weekend I cut 68 mortises for my router table build using loose tenon joinery. I used a home brew mortise jig along the lines of the mortise pal. I did take pics, but have not yet had a chance to post. When I get home tonight I will do so! The main thing to keep in mind with loose tenons is ensuring that the mortises land in the exact spot you intend and that they are consistent in length. A carefully crafted jig makes this easy peasy. The other nice thing about loose tenons is that it is very easy to craft a tenon that will fit snug in the mortise...just make the tenons a slight bit on the thick side and sand til the fit is just right. I did a dry fit on my frame last evening and everything is looking pretty good so far. Stay tuned, I will have more to share later!


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

dustmaker said:


> Hello,
> 
> Nice project, this should be very satisfying.
> Just this weekend I cut 68 mortises for my router table build using loose tenon joinery. I used a home brew mortise jig along the lines of the mortise pal. I did take pics, but have not yet had a chance to post. When I get home tonight I will do so! The main thing to keep in mind with loose tenons is ensuring that the mortises land in the exact spot you intend and that they are consistent in length. A carefully crafted jig makes this easy peasy. The other nice thing about loose tenons is that it is very easy to craft a tenon that will fit snug in the mortise...just make the tenons a slight bit on the thick side and sand til the fit is just right. I did a dry fit on my frame last evening and everything is looking pretty good so far. Stay tuned, I will have more to share later!


Thank you, Frank! Also, any information anyone might have as to the best way to cut the large finger joints required would be appreciated.
rstermer


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I have been digging around, but can't find the thread...I am almost certain I saw a jig from our famous Mr Jigs on this very topic. Did I dream it? Maybe he will be along soon to bail me out. 

For my two cents worth, I think large box joints work well for this project. A dovetail will be a stronger joint, but as the joint is not bearing much stress I think the box joint would be fine, and a bit easier to cut too. Just plan on cutting the tails a tad proud (maybe 1/32) and then you can sand them all down for a nice fit and finish.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Here's one that will let you put in big ones 
DOVETAILS

Large Through Templates
Pins and tails dovetail jigs

You can also use loose tenons up to 1" wide with the bits below
MLCS plunge cutting straight router bits
and the jig below..3rd picture ..

============


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

I've heard of loose tenons but can't understand their use. What could the benefits possibly be over standard mortise and tenon joinery?


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

The standard mortise and tenon joint will be a stronger joint, no question. But in many cases the loose tenon joint provides sufficient strength. It's main benefit is in the ease of construction. Rounded mortises that can be cut easily with a router or router table accompanied by loose tenons which can also be easily constructed using round over bits on the router table and cut/sanded to fit the mortises. With the standard M & T joint either the mortise needs to be chiseled square (can be eased with a mortising device) or the tenons need to be rounded to fit. With loose tenon joinery no chiseling is required...again, it is for lazy woodworkers like me  

John Nixon has revolutionized the making of loose tenon mortises via a motorized router lift in conjuction with a tenoning jig. This is very cool stuff.


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Here's one that will let you put in big ones
> DOVETAILS
> ...


[

Hi Bob- Thanks for the info! I looked for that Craftsman mortise jig, but didn't find it. Is that a discontinued item I'd only find on e-bay or craigslist, or do you think they still make it?
Regards.
rstermer


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Wow, seems like an awful lot of time and effort to still end up without real mortises and tenons. Use that same time and effort learning to make traditional mortise and tenons and you have a skill that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

I think John's method is a great way to go if you need to cut many mortises, whether using loose tenons or not. Do me a favor, try some loose tenon joinery on a project or two and see what you think. I personally like to try different techniques and see what works and what doesn't or a least which way catches my fancy. They do say that variety is the spice of life


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI rstermer

Only from eBay or craigslist - community classifieds I think 

But you can get the Trend model from Rockler for 300.oo bucks but you can find the Craftsman for about 50.oo on eBay..

Trend® Mortise & Tenon Jig - Rockler Woodworking Tools

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html

============


rstermer said:


> [
> 
> Hi Bob- Thanks for the info! I looked for that Craftsman mortise jig, but didn't find it. Is that a discontinued item I'd only find on e-bay or craigslist, or do you think they still make it?
> Regards.
> rstermer


----------

